# Replacing rocker cover gasket rules/tips a possible guide out there??



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey fellas need some help with replacing a rocker cover gasket? If the feedback on this thread suggests that I could possibly fit it my self then by eck il give it a bash :-/...

But first of all are there any guides out there? I've searched but can't seem to find anything...

If it's not recommended that some one like my self with little experience should attempt this then could a general garage not familiar with the RB26 series complete the job with out any hassle? Or should I consult a specialist?

What sort of cost would I be looking at?

Should I go for a after market rocker cover gasket or would the standard part do the job just as good?

Many thanks guys

Sat


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Please dont go purely by what I say but on other cars its a really straightforward job. The RB26 looks to have a few other bits that need to come off in order to remove the rocker covers but otherwise easy enough. Not done it myself but will be at the weekend as I want to get my rocker covers painted up.

Also bit confused by the last bit of your post re headgaskets as thats a different job entirely unless you meant it as a seperate question in which case it all depends on state of tune and intended future tune/use etc.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Also bit confused by the last bit of your post re headgaskets as thats a different job entirely unless you meant it as a seperate question in which case it all depends on state of tune and intended future tune/use etc.[/QUOTE]

 Haha, mate i meant to put rocker cover gasket!! DOH....

But thanks for your advice, will you let me know though how you get on with taking the rocker covers off? if you caould get some step by step pics that would be even better :thumbsup: 

Thanks dude


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

rocker cover gaskets (there's 2 of them) are easy to change just be careful not to lose any of the rubber washers under the screws that hold the rocker covers on. there's also to half moon seals at the back which might be worth changing as well,theses need to be sealed in.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Easy job. No fancy tools needed. If you're not sure, take pics as you go but you shouldn't need to really. Give it a go


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

easy mate few screws to undo thats it! wont take u long man


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lads thanks very much, think i will give it a go!!

Could any body shed some light on the half moon seals?

What do they do? how would i seal them? rough costs?

Many thanks


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

When I replaced the seals on my GTST they were about £8 each from Nissan but I had to buy a bag of 5.

Are you sure you need to change the gaskets? If they're leaking they may just need tightened.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

The Half Moon seals are located at the far back of each cam shaft housing (i.e. the end nearest your windscreen). They are about 1cm thick and a 3cm diammeter half circle ie. a 'D' shape rather than an full circle ' O' shape. The flat side of the 'D' shape is flush with the gasket face for the the cam housing & cam cover.

Just be careful when lifiting the cam covers off that these seals are not stuck to them and drop in your head as they tend to be coated with red gasket sealant also.


----------

